# Hawker Sea-Hawk & Hunter



## Zipper730 (Nov 16, 2017)

When I look for statistical data for early aircraft, I often find myself running up against the data of the early variants: I often am able to easily find data on the most commonly produced variants, but not the first ones (for example the Vampire had a wing that was 40'0" in span, and 266 ft^2, later models were 262 ft^2 and 38'0").

I'm interested in the data on the following designs for the time being...

Gloster Meteor Mk.I: First variant
Hawker Sea Hawk F.1 & F.2
Hawker Hunter F.1 & F.2


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2017)

Meteor from here..Gloster (Armstrong Whitworth) Meteor Jet-Powered Fighter / Fighter-Bomber Aircraft

Operating Crew (Typical): 1
Overall Length: 41.24 feet (12.57 meters)
Overall Width: 43.01 feet (13.11 meters)
Overall Height: 12.99 feet (3.96 meters)

Weight (Empty): 8,139 lb (3,692 kg)
Weight (MTOW): 13,819 lb (6,268 kg)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 16, 2017)

I have some questions, and while they sound trivial, they do add up (provided you have the answer)

Is 8139 lbs OEW or Manufacturer's Empty Weight? (My default assumption is OEW...)

Do the F.1 and F.3 have the same fuel and oil loads? (I did some checking and the F.3 has 330 imperial gallons for fuel and either 2.75 imperial gallons for oil either total or for each engine).
When did OEW start encompassing the mass of oils? (Currently, it does, but in the past it didn't)


----------



## Glider (Nov 16, 2017)

This might be of interest

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hawker Hunter...

Prototype - F6: Length 45' 11" Width 33' 8" Height 13' 2" Weight Empty Proto -F2 12,128lbs Max. Weight 16,200lbs

Hawker Sea Hawk...

F1 - F3: Length 69' 10.5" Width 39' 0" Height 8' 9" Weight Empty 8,840lbs Take Off Weight 13,400-15,100lbs


----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 17, 2017)

*Glider*

If I read this correct, 600 rounds of 30mm DEFA is 2885 pounds!?


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 17, 2017)

I make it just over a 1lb per shell not almost 5lbs. for a total of 648lbs or there abouts


----------

